# New member



## clarejane (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi my name is Clare my husband Brian and we have been trying for a baby for about 9 years after many investigations they finally came up with Brian has a low sperm count. We have just had our first ICSI treatment at Holly House, and I did my preg test this morning which was neg. I'm not sure of how to feel because everything feels ok. 
I have just joined and I have found reading other peoples storys a real help.


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Clare,

Welcome to FF     

Sorry to hear about your BFN but i am sure you will recieve a lot of help and support from the ladies here.

Anyway just wanted to say HI.  

Emma.


----------



## sweetheart (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Clare,

Welcome to FF   I'm sure you will get lots of support from people on here, I can't keep off the site since I found it a few weeks ago.

Sorry to hear that you had a   it's comes as such a blow when that happens!  

Try to stay positive for next month.     

Keep posting.

Katie. x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Clare

Just wanted to say welcome to FF and I'm sorry to hear about your BFN!  This is such an uphill struggle and I'm sure you will get loads of support on here to help you through the next few months..

TTFN

Amanda x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi clare and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of the BFN - i dont really know wot to say as havnt had tx yet but i know how it feels to not concieve in 3 yrs now.

Hope this site helps u it has been great for me.

Kate xx​


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Clare









So sorry to hear about your BFN. It's such an awful, gutwrenching feeling. You will get lots of support, advice and friendship from the ladies on this site - it's the best!

Have you any further plans?

Love from Tracy


----------



## clarejane (Jun 22, 2006)

Thans for your support, we are considering trying to use the oveulating kit for a while as the drugs made me feel terrible and to be honest I know I have only tried once but I want to get back to normal for a while.

Hi Clare









So sorry to hear about your BFN. It's such an awful, gutwrenching feeling. You will get lots of support, advice and friendship from the ladies on this site - it's the best!

Have you any further plans?

Love from Tracy









[/quote]


----------



## cheery p (Jun 21, 2006)

iya my name is cherry p  am 25 and new to FF. My DH and i have been trying for a baby after our miscarriage two years ago  We have found out that my hubby has a high abnormal sperm count we are waiting to go back to our consulton in august to see if he needs a op as we also found out he has varicocele . Ive been to see my GP who is putting back in touch with my gynecologist who is going to give me fertility drugs to make sure am ovulating. At the moment am feeling very confused I want my DH to have the op but am nervous as we been told it may do more harm than good  Ive been reading other peoples stories on FF and found them a great help.


----------



## sm_1016 (Jun 25, 2006)

Hello all, I am new to this site as well.  My wife & I have tried IVF (ICSI) twice with no success.  I have browsed other people's stories throughout this time so thought it fair to register and start posting myself in case our experiences can help anybody else.

My wife is 37 so is concerned about her age being a negative factor - although I do point out that it's my fault that we're going through IVF as it's me with the low sperm count.

Our first cycle (at the Lister) seemed to go very smoothly but the 14-day test was negative.  Our latest cycle just ended on a crueller note - we had a 14-day positive but a few days later my wife began her period.  So from ecstacy to agony ... not a nice experience.  We will keep on trying!!!


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hello Clare,
                Welcome to ff, its a great site.

Sorry to hear about your   , Try to stay   .

                                                            Take care

                                                    Strawberries'n'cream.


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey CheeryP and SM1016








to you both!
SM - nice to see a bloke on these threads. Sorry to hear about your unsuccessful ICSI treatments hunnie - especially to get that wonderous BFP, only to lose it again. A big cyber hug for you and your wife  Good luck with your future treatments!

CheeryP - Hello hunnie, sounds like you having a really rough time  Well, you have found the best site for support, advice, understanding and friendship now - there will always be someone here for you to talk to honey.

Look forward to seeing you both around the boards, any questions on the use of the site just ask

Take care
Love
Tracy


----------



## seekingtheempress (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi  
Sorry to hear of your BFN. Did you get a blood test to back up your hormone test? 
best of luck in the future, 
seekingtheempress


----------



## clairelouise35 (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the sight, im new on here to and finding it a big help, the people on here are lovely,
best of luck in the future.  
Claire


----------



## clarejane (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi nice to hear from you, no I haven't had a blood test but I have had a period. We are going back to Holly House on 28th July so its not long. In the mean time we are going to try ovulation kit (fingers crossed). Are yhou trying 
Hi 
Sorry to hear of your BFN. Did you get a blood test to back up your hormone test? 
best of luck in the future, 
seekingtheempress
[/quote]


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Clare

Welcome to ff - your BFN is disappointing, you sound as if you are not sure how to feel.  You will certainly get loads of support here.

Keep positive and keep trying.

Best of luck.

Brenda x


----------

